
EASA warns pilots against pitot tube blockage after corona storage - simpleflyong
https://kokpitherald.com/easa-warns-against-pitot-tube-blockage/
======
simpleflyong
There is an alarming trend in the number of reports of unreliable speed and
altitude indications during the first flights following the aircraft leaving
storage.

